# Boaty McBoatface instigator 'sorry' for ship name suggestion



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2016)

A man who suggested naming a new £200m ship Boaty McBoatface has apologised.

The suggestion has attracted more than 27,000 votes in an online poll of names for the Royal Research ship, causing the website to crash.

Former BBC presenter James Hand said he found the list of possible names "really funny" so decided to "throw one into the ring".

He "apologised profusely" to the Natural Environment Research Council.

There is no guarantee the ship will be given the name that tops the poll, with the final decision to be made by the chief executive of the NERC.

Other names in the running are RRS Pingu, RRS Usain Boat and RRS David Attenborough.

A NERC spokesperson said staff were "very much enjoying hearing everyone's ideas".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-jersey-35860760

Hehe!


----------



## Copepod (Mar 21, 2016)

Having had quite a lot of contact with BAS over the years, I can well understand how this happened. The second place name is Henry Worsley, who died on a terrestrial Antarctic expedition in Jan 2016, so although he's an explorer, he's probably not the best name for a polar (ie both Arctic and Antarctic) marine research vessel. Anyway, the public won't have the final say - see http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35861444 where ex First Sea Lord West speaks a lot of sense, while enjoying the silliness.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2016)

Hehe!  Seems it's a trend...

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...mmute-boaty-mcboatface-waterloo-a6947831.html


----------



## Copepod (Mar 23, 2016)

Love it when train guards show their sense of humour! Shame it wasn't a train from Cambridge (HQ of British Antarctic Survey), Reading (NERC HQ) or Southampton or Liverpool which are the sites of National Oceanographic Centre.


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2016)

It's going to be named RRS Sir David Attenborough  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-36225652


----------



## Annette (May 6, 2016)

I am both pleased and a bit 'sad' at this - they've decided it was too silly (true) but failed to grasp that this is Englishness at its best. At least by picking Sir David theyve gone for someone everyone knows, as opposed to some of the (very worthy) suggestions that most people hadn't heard of.


----------



## Annette (May 6, 2016)

The fact that they've decided to call one of the ROVs BMcB shows, however, that they do have a sense of humour and of the ridiculous.


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> The fact that they've decided to call one of the ROVs BMcB shows, however, that they do have a sense of humour and of the ridiculous.


I think it's a good compromise, and a good way to honour our National Treasure, Sir David


----------



## Robin (May 6, 2016)

There's a racehorse in Australia that's been named Horsy Mc Horseface, trouble is, by the time it's old enough to race, everyone will have forgotten the joke.
I wondered if it was an ancient joke when I found myself driving down Loch Lochy recently...


----------



## Copepod (May 6, 2016)

Good to hear an ROV will bear the name Boaty McBoatface. I still think most of the BAS staff who sail, send Zargee boxes of kit etc onboard will call the ship Boaty, causing confusion between RRS and ROV.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 6, 2016)

Robin said:


> There's a racehorse in Australia that's been named Horsy Mc Horseface, trouble is, by the time it's old enough to race, everyone will have forgotten the joke.
> I wondered if it was an ancient joke when I found myself driving down Loch Lochy recently...




Reminds me of my next door neighbour. She isn't Australian by the way


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2016)

They haven't given up yet...

http://indy100.independent.co.uk/ar...borough-renamed-boaty-mcboatface--ZyVSv2TGNzb


----------



## HOBIE (May 7, 2016)

There both good names


----------

